# piranha documentation movie



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

if not you must download this movie its great! you could see how piranhas live in the wild!!!














its from imax productions.....


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

whats it called and where do we get it?


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> whats it called and where do we get it?
> [snapback]1034885[/snapback]​


try downloading it at imesh or limewire, you will see hundreds of piranhas in the water


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

what should i search for?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

wolves in the water ?


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

killarbee said:


> wolves in the water ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup2 have you seen it???


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Drop_TOPS said:


> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> > wolves in the water ?
> ...


more than one time







the Nigel Marvin docu is a good one also


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

killarbee said:


> Drop_TOPS said:
> 
> 
> > killarbee said:
> ...


you







wuz a good movie!







whats the title of his movie???


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Drop_TOPS said:


> you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piranhas_with_Nigel_Marven.wmv

IMAX - Piranha (Wolf in the Water).mpg


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

only p2p i have is ares, and i dont feel like getting another p2p just to download that movie because im not certain they have it for sure, where did you download it?


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> only p2p i have is ares, and i dont feel like getting another p2p just to download that movie because im not certain they have it for sure, where did you download it?
> [snapback]1034903[/snapback]​


try it in your p2p maybe its there already







limewire and imesh


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

ares dont have it but im not going to download limewire just so i can get 1 movie lol, sorry, id really like to see it just wish i didnt have to dl a p2p to do so, hate the spyware that comes with them


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> ares dont have it but im not going to download limewire just so i can get 1 movie lol, sorry, id really like to see it just wish i didnt have to dl a p2p to do so, hate the spyware that comes with them
> [snapback]1034908[/snapback]​


no prob! enjoy the movie!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

It's pretty good if you havnt seen it :nod:


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I have it if anyone wants it.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

I WANT IT!! ME ME ME, lol how do i get it?


----------

